# Arabians



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

So I thought I might reopen a topic on arabs. I just recently purchased a little black arab....recently meaning today. (YES GUYS! I GOT A HORSE! I'LL HAVE PICS UP TMW! :wink: ) I'm really excited because I just noticed that this geldings Great Grandfather Is El Mokhtar who I guess actually was the black stallion or something in one of the movies?? not sure...I'm about to do more research on it. but what do you guys think of this breed? I have always loved arabs....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh yay for you *does a little happy dance for barnrat* 

i know everyone does go on about arabs but i think they are gorgeous, loyal, hardworking, proud and loving horses. my old arab was one of the best horses i have ever had and ive had a few. 

cant wait to see some pics of your new horse


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ooo i wanna see!! hurry hurry hurry i don't think i can wait any longer :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love arabs they are very pretty!!! i use to show 2 arabs when I showed hunseat!  I think there very nice movers & I love there sprirt they have!!! I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

oooo! Congrats on the newest member of your family!! What are you planning on doing with it? 
I like arabs, they're such nice movers and you can use them in almost any discipline 
Post pics!!!!


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Although I've never actually owned one, I must say I like their looks very much; stunning elegance, espacially the way they move. Bit hotblooded but still very good horses, if you treat them well. Some say they do fine in mostly any discipline. And, if yours is indeed the descendent of a movie-superstar, it should have a good temper, cause they dont just pic a random horse for a role in a movie. I'm looking forward to those pictures and hearing what kind of work you'll do with it.

Congratulations by the way! :wink:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not a big fan of Arabians but I think they are very graceful and elegant! Bring on the pictures!!! lol.  

Congrats...


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

Cass Ole was the original Black stallion and man if your horse is related to him you are so lucky! He was an Al-Marah baby(I think they have the most gorgeous and traditional Arabians in America.). None of the saddlebred mixed in, which I do not like! I personally own 2 Arabians. And not to be judgemental but Lohnr and BluMagic, I'm guessing you all have never owned an arabian before because I have a quarter/paint mare and they are 10x calmer than her and not hotheaded at all. The only horses that I have seen that are hotheaded are the halter horses but usually only when they go in the arena to show. Arabians are amazing in every way, one of mine even does a little roping with my brother, and is pretty good. I am so exited for you! Could you tell us the rest of her breeding!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

AlmostFamous said:


> And not to be judgemental but Lohnr and BluMagic, I'm guessing you all have never owned an arabian before because I have a quarter/paint mare and they are 10x calmer than her and not hotheaded at all.quote]
> 
> Oh, no worries. I am just not a big fan. I've grown up mainly with Arabians along with Quarter horses and Minis. I think they are beautiful in their own way! Although I do prefer other breeds, it's ok. I'm glad there are a lot of people that love Arabs. lol. And Blu has some Arabian in him as well.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm actually not a fan of Arabs (sorry everyone - I'm trying not to offend anyone, I'm just stating my opinion), because of their body (espically their dished faces). But a few years back, I loved them! I really like how they can go any disipline.

I'm waiting for pictures!


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

Three words: My Dream Horse
i absolutely love arabs

has anyone ever heard of the Arabians:
Juan de Shawn
Tikisflaming Jet
Barkon

just wondering because i went to an arabian horsefarm and they used to own them....apparently they got great honors.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to pictures


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Arabians are my favorite breed. My area (like most in the US), is big on stock types. So I had trouble branching out into arabs without catching alot of badmouthing from local horse people. 

But, I stuck to it because I love them. Now I have a National Show Horse (saddlebred/arab), a 3/4 arab filly, and a purebred arab colt. I still like stock types (particularly paints), but arabs are my thing.

Every arab I have had (and thats quiet alot) has been very smart, friendly and willing. I think they are hugely misunderstood horses. Its not the breed that makes a bad horse, its the trainer. Lol.


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

latte62lover said:


> has anyone ever heard of the Arabians:
> Juan de Shawn
> Tikisflaming Jet
> Barkon


Yeah, they were racing stallions. Juan de Shawn was a great producer.

I'll honestly never understand where their bad reputation comes from. Whoever thinks Arabians are crazy should go to Youth Nationals and watch all the Walk/Trot classes. There's hundreds of kids under 10 there riding their "crazy" Arabians. :wink:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yea i think arabians are pretty cool we have an arabianXappaloosa at the barn and he has beautiful gaits but he's a total dud head lol he tends to have spooky moments alot and he does stupid things plus he has issues with people riding him so he's pretty much just a pasture ornament :roll: but ya know whatever i guess lol its not my horse so yea. I still think he is pretty though and he has one blue eye which is cool too. I could show pics if you wanted.


still waiting for the pics of the horse i can't wait to see how beautiful he is.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think Arabians have a bad reputation. They just aren't some peoples thing. Everyone is different. I like how graceful and pretty they are just not the personalities of the many Arabs I've met. lol. :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I dislike Arabians, I think they are too high-strung and they aren't very pretty. They just seem to fragile.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

haha, thats why I love my boy, because he is more fragile and So high-strung. I dig Parelli and thats what I plan to do with him. The people I got him from were saying he is WAY to high strung and I can't ride him with anything but a tom thumb or harsher. Tonight I rode with a halter. :lol: It was so great, smooth. AMAZING! I love him lots already..so the pictures you were waiting for! (haha, does anybody remember the mustang I got last year...that was a mistake that lasted a month.) 

OH yes, breeding. his grandfather was in the second movie, one of three. El Mokhtar. Thats on his dads side. (egyptian) 

On his moms side his great great grandfather Gwalior++ was a champion...I think Polish......There is also inbreeding on this side...thats unfortunate. 

So here he is, My Handsome man-

sorry guys. I tried and failed with uploading. My computer was being slow. Just visit his myspace page. 





www.myspace.com/kapezio


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

i used to hate arabs, but after working with some arabas in last summer i understanded that arabs i had met before are just misunderstud and mishandled. 
Well, as i ttold i USED to hate that breed, but now im drooling allower if i see pics of one spetial egiptian mare... i WANT HER  hes sire is black and there is big change to get black foal from her too. Her owner will bred her in this summer and after foaling maby sells her. If the foal is mare. She told that she will bred her to get mare foal. She just likes herown bred horses more. Well i understand her cas that mare i like, has become really owerhanded on her last owners place. But ower caracters match, eaven her owner told that she(the horse whos really bossy with all others) likes me. And she told, that if she gets marefoal, I CAN BUY HER... 

soooo waiting that first foal will be mare


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to say I agree with Roki. 

The problem with Arabs is that there are so many out there that are not properly handled. They're a pretty high maintenence breed and many people just allow them to become high strung. 

It happens with all breeds, but the Arab's nature is just more high spirited to begin with so it's exagerated with the crazy ones.

I worked for a man who kept 12 arab mares running basically loose on his property. They became the most ill mannered, dangerous group of animas I've ever dealth with but it was only because the owner took no responsibility for them whatsoever. However, I've also spent some time with the Garland's Arabs and those are very nice horses. Granted, many of them are world champion stallions, but you couldn't find a more pleasant, georgous lot anywhere. 

It's always nice to see each end of the spectrum as I have with these horses.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I took him out again today and he was calm as ever. I'm not having any problem with him at all. I like him alot. I rode last night, and would have today if granted enough time. I can't wait to get him out tomorrow. I plan to ride longer then 5 seconds like I did last night. Hey, add him to your myspace friends if you want...I'm a crazy horse owner. 
www.myspace.com/kapezio


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

lol ok im adding you to my myspace  hes such a sweetheart! I personally like arabians & the only reason i think that they get a bad reputation is because of the owners.. o well, have fun with him!


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> . They just seem to fragile.



Is this the reason why the endurace folks ride the Arabian on 50 & 100 mile rides ?
Ever hear of the Tevis Cup & cougar rock ? If not check out the web site http://www.foothill.net/tevis/










Part of Cougar Rock


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

whoaa they ride horses on that??


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm saying like the show arabians. Have you ever seen how tiny they are? Just because they can go for 50-100 miles has no means that they are fragile, it means they have greater endurance.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

There are some that are bred fragile, I know what you mean, there just too tiny...THen, there are some like mine, and what Grace has said that are slightly bigger boned that do have the endurance and great body build to run up those hills.


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

Let see our show Champion western pl, Champion halter & sport Horse In Hand Champion gelding is 15.1 wears a size 74 blanket , a large splint boot, & wears a size one shoe. Most Sport Horse judges remark on the bone this horse & his full brother have. Since he is part Russian bloodlines may I say he is (words from Animal on Stalag 17) built like a brick Kermlin. His rider, trainer, owner & breeder in the photo is 6 ft 4


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ thats one chunky arab


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

he looks much like my arabian gelding. Mine, is so chunky and and barrel bellied that I can go to A rated hunter shows and they still love him, but I am able to do well at the arabian shows as well. Those are the coolest kinds of arabians. But, my other arabian is a mare and she looks much more traditional and she's awesome as well!


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

My purebred gelding in the photos is by a Varian stallion & out of a Russian/Polish bred mare. To me he looks like his Varian/Bask side of the family. 

Yes once agian in the spring we will be breeding the mare back to the same stud in hopes of getting a female brick Kermlin

Love those Varian horses
Grace


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

grace said:


> Love those Varian horses


You and me both.  Here's a picture of my Varian mare...she's definitely not fragile looking!

Layla.

Just as a side note...I've talked to racing trainers who have had Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses, and Arabs, and they said that the Arabians were a lot more sound, and that when they did get hurt, they usually recovered more quickly.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

My opinnion is that SE arabs look nicer but they are usually totaly useless.. what will you do with a horse whos so tiny, so lightweight-only show. There are some SE arabs who are riddeble sized, but most of them, i we met are just pets. 
I like Russian arabs. Ofcourse, as where i live Rus Arabs are more common. I like that they are big and with wellbuilt body realy useble for riding. Im a tall person


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

Aswan (Nazeer x Yosreia )who is in a lot of the Russian Arabian bloodlines is/was a Straight Egyptian

His son Marsianin was the 1981 US National Champion Stallion. Another son, Kilimanjaro, was many times national champion of the FRG. Antey won a championship of Scandinavian countries. Among his daughters are Katun (European champion), Kapriza, Nariadnaia (dam of Nariadni) , and Niwa (all US Champions). Many other Aswan's offspring became champions of many countries.

His daughters Pesnia, Magnolia, Madonna, Malinka, Molva, and many others.became outstanding broodmares at Tersk. 


Grace


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Roki98 said:


> My opinnion is that SE arabs look nicer but they are usually totaly useless.. what will you do with a horse whos so tiny, so lightweight-only show. There are some SE arabs who are riddeble sized, but most of them, i we met are just pets.
> I like Russian arabs. Ofcourse, as where i live Rus Arabs are more common. I like that they are big and with wellbuilt body realy useble for riding. Im a tall person


This is a common misconception. Arabian horses actually have quite dense strong bone. Most arabians have 5 lumbar vertebrae instead of the usual 6 that other horses have. and 17 pairs of ribs intead of 18. because of this even small arabs can carry a heavy rider. look at all the small arabians that do well at endurace riding. i used to have a SE arab, just over 14hh, who had quite a small frame, but this never effected him. the owners who had him before me worked him very, very hard (actually a bit to hard! :? ) but as i said before his frame never effected him.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

grace said:


> Let see our show Champion western pl, Champion halter & sport Horse In Hand Champion gelding is 15.1 wears a size 74 blanket , a large splint boot, & wears a size one shoe. Most Sport Horse judges remark on the bone this horse & his full brother have. Since he is part Russian bloodlines may I say he is (words from Animal on Stalag 17) built like a brick Kermlin. His rider, trainer, owner & breeder in the photo is 6 ft 4


Gahhhhhhh I am in LOVEE
:shock: 
Congrats barnrat!!!


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

LoveXMyXHorse 
We are also from & show in Region 12  

Grace


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

mell said:


> Roki98 said:
> 
> 
> > My opinnion is that SE arabs look nicer but they are usually totaly useless.. what will you do with a horse whos so tiny, so lightweight-only show. There are some SE arabs who are riddeble sized, but most of them, i we met are just pets.
> ...


Agone I can be misunderstood some things. SE arabs i met where all kinda rescued . They were really skinni at that point, what are they now, i donn no.. Only 1 SE arab i met is wellbuilt and strong... But she has been kept well before.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Roki98 said:


> mell said:
> 
> 
> > Roki98 said:
> ...


ok  yeh some arabians are not as strong as others, i guess thats the same as everybreed.


----------



## benj (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got an arab too.mine is nice but a little scared of things sometimes.
I know that they're good for endurance
I just started riding for less than a year.she's my first horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Arabians! My sister breeds them...if you want to check out her website here is her link...

www.whipseringsecretarabians.com

Feel free to sign her guestbook.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So where are those photos! I want to see. You said he/she was black. I adore black horses, so lets see those photos!


----------



## MizThree (Feb 25, 2008)

Blue is Arabian. She's got her moments (like when there's moose in the area), but on the whole she's really calm and centered.

When I went and got her after the moose and jumping the fence issue (read my journal for more on that), she came right up to me and walked all the way home w/o a problem.

Actually she's slower walking and more calm than the AQH we babysitted for a while! LOL

I'd have to agree that it's not all about the horse's breed but alot about the trainer and training involved.


----------



## KKBell (Feb 29, 2008)

i remember an arab that i once rode. he wasn't weak and was just plain lazy
although i think it had something to do with getting away with being lazy when little kids rode him lol.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I rode an Arabian today.... :x not my best experience...... I can say that he has endurance. after already been ridden HARD for an hour and a half he was still hyper........VERY hyper...... he was spooking at sparrows, rock roads, water puddles, snow piles, cows, gates, and highway traffic MILES AWAY!! he even decided at one point it would be a wonderful idea to take off bucking and do his own thing..... :evil: not an Arab fan

don't get me wrong I'm not condeming the entire breed because of him... I just haven't had a good experience w/ an Arabian yet..... another time a crazy, poorly trained Arabian ran full speed straight at my horse, my horse freaked started cow hopping and I fell of and got a concussion, but I was just a little kid.......

I've also been ridding a arabian/saddlebred cross...... he's hyper, but not as hyper as the purebred....... I don't like him either.... when riding the Arabians the most used phrases are "Easy, boy, easy" and "You're ok"...... and the occasional "your an idiot that isn't scary"

Sorry arabian fans


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

First off Congrats on getting a new horse! Congrats on owning a black one, the ultimate best.

I have always loved looking at arabs. The few arabs I have ridden on the flat were extremely comfortable and fun to ride but having said that I would not own one. I like my horses to be thick and heavier than your typical "average" horse.

Make sure to post some photos soon of that little one. Do you have a name for him yet?


----------

